# Best Cassette Ratio's- Climbing & Going Fast



## Slowlane (May 14, 2014)

I like to go fast on the flats, but I do long climbs (in Colorado). What's the best cassette ratio- 11-23, 12-27, 11-32, or?? What should I be looking for? Front is 39/52.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

39/52 is an odd front setup, not good for going fast or climbing if you ask me.

A 53 would be better on the outer ring for going fast. 39 is not good for climbing unless you're very strong, it really limits the cadence you can put out.

Here in the Smokey Mountains the vast majority of people ride compact cranks. That's a 50/34 setup up front. I can hit 50mph with a compact up front and an 11 in the back before I spin out which is plenty fast for me.

As for the cassette, well that is completely determined on your ability. An 11-32 is where I suggest all climbers start so that they can master the art of high cadence before gradually shedding gears. That 32 is mandatory on many of climbs for some people or they just won't make it up. that being said an 11-28 will suit most riders that have built up some strength and experience in the sport. 

A 52/36 mid compact crank is a good option if the climbs you do aren't too severe. That with an 11-28 cassette should handle most moderate terrain. It really has a lot to do with the climbs themselves you'll be doing and where you're at fitness wise.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Slowlane said:


> I like to go fast on the flats, but I do long climbs (in Colorado). What's the best cassette ratio- 11-23, 12-27, 11-32, or?? What should I be looking for? Front is 39/52.


You don't mention what manufacturer's group set you own, but I'm guessing from the 11-32 option that you own SRAM. 

I'd suggest 52/36 front and 11-32 cassette to start. As you get stronger, you can go to a tighter cassette grouping (11-28 or 11-26).


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Slowlane said:


> I like to go fast on the flats, but I do long climbs (in Colorado). What's the best cassette ratio- 11-23, 12-27, 11-32, or?? What should I be looking for? Front is 39/52.


I rode 13-14-15-16-17-18-19-21 8 cogs (including Ride the Rockies Grand Junction to Golden) then 13-23 9 cogs in Colorado and would do 12-23/13-26 10 cogs or 12-25 11 for the one-tooth jumps through the 19 cog.

If you're too weak or fat (it happens - I weigh 30 pounds more now) to spin those big cogs up the majority of the mountains using a 39 ring and manage the rest get a triple crank (the compact forces a shift to the big ring too soon - I made front shifts over 10X as often when I rode 50-34 rings) with an appropriate small ring.

Ex: 26x23 is like 39x35 or 34x30, except when you run 53-39-26 the cogs run 12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-21-23 as opposed to 11-13-15-17-19-21-23-25-27-30 with 50-34.


----------



## mannymerc (Nov 19, 2013)

Like the guys said above, 36/52 with an 11/28 cassette works great for the most riders, I also like 36/50 combo as I have on my other bike, Im in utah by the way.


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

Now 20 years ago me and my buds were all hammerheads, the inner ring norm had just shrunk from 42 to 39 as a 'climber's' option (having previously downsized from 45, 44 and 43 teeth for many) and turning up with a rear cog bigger than 21 teeth was, well... "fredly" what are you a cyclotourist? Aw heck we thought we was tough...

40 pounds heavier and 30 years older, gimme that compact crank. and I'm debating whether a 25 or 27 cog on the back makes for better shifting. Partly depends on how you condition yourself and how much you're putting into your legs as ever. But it's good to have the latitude with gearing choices at any time, a bigger range of available gears is never a bad thing.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

Slowlane said:


> I like to go fast on the flats, but I do long climbs (in Colorado). What's the best cassette ratio- 11-23, 12-27, 11-32, or?? What should I be looking for? Front is 39/52.


I think you will give yourself the best answer. I mean if are most of the time on say 39/21 whilst climbing a 12-27 would not make much sense.

I know nothing about Coloradao but a SRAM 11-28 would be a good compromise if you are often on 39/25 (keep the 28 as a granny gear).

Some people write dissertations here about the proper cadence and gear ratio. I am more relaxed and choose cassettes according to the lowest and highest (e.g. 11 and 28) sprocket and do not care about the ratios in between.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm a total gearing weenie who has a pile of cassettes for different events.

But I agree with dracula above.. Only you can answer this question. We don't know how strong you are, your pedalling style or what your rides are like. For example are you doing repeats up Flagstaff road or just once up one of the less steep climbs.

Think about your current gearing and what works and doesn't work for you. Then address that.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

mannymerc said:


> Like the guys said above, 36/52 with an 11/28 cassette works great for the most riders, I also like 36/50 combo as I have on my other bike, Im in utah by the way.


I really like the 36/50 combo as well!


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

I've seen that there's an Ultegra 12-30 cassette. Has anybody ever tried one with a Sram drivetrain?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> 39/52 is an odd front setup, not good for going fast or climbing if you ask me.
> 
> A 53 would be better on the outer ring for going fast. 39 is not good for climbing unless you're very strong, it really limits the cadence you can put out.


39/52 is not at all odd. It was the standard setup for a long time. The difference between 52 and 53 is barely noticeable: less than 2%. And plenty of people climb with a 39 ring, with the appropriate cassette. After all, a 39x28 is about the same ratio as 34/25.

Personally, I think most compact setups have too big a jump between the rings, making for an awkward shift pattern, and the "mid-compact" is even worse. 36/48 is the same ratio as 39/52, and that works well, IMO.

Anyway, OP never gave us enough info about his riding to answer the question. Those are serious climbs where he lives, and long. I'd be interested to hear what gears he uses now, and how he manages. If I lived and rode there, I'd have a triple. As it is, I manage fine with 39/52 and 13-26, but the climbs here are relatively short, though sometimes steep.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I've used a Cycle Dynamics 11-30 cassette with 2012 Sram Red derailleurs. Works fine on my Cervelo.  How well the derailleur can handle large cogs depends on the length of your frame's hanger. I mostly use Shimano cassettes on that bike as they are quieter and shift better than Sram. The Ultegra 12-30 should work fine unless your frame has an unusually short hanger. You may need to adjust the B screw.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm going to try the new 12-30 Campy Centaur cogset. I've been running a 29 but Zoncolan kicked my ass. It's this or a triple.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

JCavilia said:


> 39/52 is not at all odd. It was the standard setup for a long time. The difference between 52 and 53 is barely noticeable: less than 2%. And plenty of people climb with a 39 ring, with the appropriate cassette. After all, a 39x28 is about the same ratio as 34/25.
> 
> Personally, I think most compact setups have too big a jump between the rings, making for an awkward shift pattern, and the "mid-compact" is even worse. 36/48 is the same ratio as 39/52, and that works well, IMO.
> 
> Anyway, OP never gave us enough info about his riding to answer the question. Those are serious climbs where he lives, and long. I'd be interested to hear what gears he uses now, and how he manages. If I lived and rode there, I'd have a triple. As it is, I manage fine with 39/52 and 13-26, but the climbs here are relatively short, though sometimes steep.


Well said sir. I came up riding 52/39 and just sold a Tommasini with a 52/39 C-Record crank. Nothing odd there. I also agree that compact cranks are hard to get used to, the jump is so large. I ride a 53/39 with a 12-27 10 speed cassette and it works fine for my hilly (not mountainous) terrain in central VA. We have short but sometimes steep hills and plenty of them but the long climbs are far between, I rarely even get on my 39 ring. 

It all really depends on the OP though, how strong, what cadence he can keep, etc.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> 39/52 is not at all odd. It was the standard setup for a long time.


I must be really old because I remember the standard 52/42 combo before the 39 ring became the small ring to have and the 52/39 became the standard, just as you said.

Then stories started circulating how people on 53s beat people on 52s in sprints and time trials, and that was the end of the 52. It has to be said that there were no 10-speed cassettes in those days. So the size of the rings you choose was partly based on the fact that you only had 5-7 cogs to work with in the rear.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I rode many years on the old 52-42 standard with a 5 or 6 cog 14-26 (I think) rear. If you wanted lower gears, you had to go to triple. We are spoiled by the gear choices we have these days. My legs aren't strong as they used to be so a compact 50-34 works great for me.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

scottma said:


> I rode many years on the old 52-42 standard with a 5 or 6 cog 14-26 (I think) rear. If you wanted lower gears, you had to go to triple. We are spoiled by the gear choices we have these days. My legs aren't strong as they used to be so a compact 50-34 works great for me.


You're right about being spoiled by gear choices. Back in the day, you had to make a choice between having close ratios or having a wide gear range. If you ever raced, you know that close ratios are much more important than non-racers can possibly imagine. Even just a 1-tooth shift (say, from a 52 x 15 to a 14) could feel like getting hit with a hammer if you were riding at the very limit of your strength.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I ride with a 46-34 compact crankset and an 11-28 10 speed cassette. Works great for me. find what works for you and ride it.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

Like others have stated, we don't know how strong you are so it is hard to give a recommendation. If you can push a 52-11 for any length of time that's impressive. I learned to spin and now use a 50/34 with a 12-27 cassette and I find I have no problem keeping up with the pack. During the descents I tuck and coast while saving energy for the next climb. There are a few times where I could have used an 11t but never a time where I needed it. Personally I would much rather have the 16t instead of the 11t. My suggestion is to pick the tallest gear you think you need; pick the shortest gear you think you need and add a bail-out gear.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

bigjohnla said:


> I ride with a 46-34 compact crankset and an 11-28 10 speed cassette. Works great for me. find what works for you and ride it.


That makes a ton of sense. Unlike the wide ratios of many compacts, your 34/46 is almost exactly the same ratio as the standard 39/53, making for a very rational and useable shift pattern. And your high gear of 46x11 is plenty high for most riders (it's higher than 53x13, and would get you 33 mph at 100 rpm). 

That's thinking outside the box, in a good way. And before some traditionalist protests, "but that cassette has no 16," let me point out that that's irrevelant, since the ratios you get with 15, 16 and 17 with a 53 ring are nearly identical to what you get with a 46 and 13, 14, 15.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> That makes a ton of sense. Unlike the wide ratios of many compacts, your 34/46 is almost exactly the same ratio as the standard 39/53, making for a very rational and useable shift pattern. And your high gear of 46x11 is plenty high for most riders (it's higher than 53x13, and would get you 33 mph at 100 rpm).
> 
> That's thinking outside the box, in a good way. And before some traditionalist protests, "but that cassette has no 16," let me point out that that's irrevelant, since the ratios you get with 15, 16 and 17 with a 53 ring are nearly identical to what you get with a 46 and 13, 14, 15.


It should make sense. You were the guy who recommended it to to me.:aureola:


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

bigjohnla said:


> It should make sense. You were the guy who recommended it to to me.:aureola:


Huh. Forgot all about that discussion (must be getting old; forgetting a lot). Glad that worked out.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

If you want to go fast on the flats, all you need is a 13, and strong legs. The 13 should take you up to the high 30's (if you have the ability to do that)
On the flats, a 53X14 will get you into the mid 30's......

How fast do you want to ride on the flats?????

If you can push a 14, you need to pin on a number and start racing.
.
.
.
If you want to go fast downhill, let gravity do it's work.
.
.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

JCavilia said:


> That makes a ton of sense. Unlike the wide ratios of many compacts, your 34/46 is almost exactly the same ratio as the standard 39/53, making for a very rational and useable shift pattern. And your high gear of 46x11 is plenty high for most riders (it's higher than 53x13, and would get you 33 mph at 100 rpm).
> 
> That's thinking outside the box, in a good way. And before some traditionalist protests, "but that cassette has no 16," let me point out that that's irrevelant, since the ratios you get with 15, 16 and 17 with a 53 ring are nearly identical to what you get with a 46 and 13, 14, 15.


I have 3 bikes all with compacts slightly different
Primary Bike Spec Roubaix SL4 50-34 & 12-30
B/Rain bike, Fuji 50-34 & 11-28
Surly Crosscheck 46-34 & 11-28

You are right about the 46-34 rings. Its a pretty nice setup and I dont really miss the 50T


----------



## Slowlane (May 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone for responding- very insightful information. I apologize for getting back to this so late- been out of town a lot. I am a good climber and with a 50/34 compact and 12-25 10-speed cassette I am able to get over mountain passes just fine. On my new bike, I have the 53/39 crank and 12-25 cassette, which is a challenge for me over the same passes. I originally wanted to convert to the 11-speed either 11-28 or 11-32. I'm thinking the 11-28 will work fine and have one on order. I have the DI2 Ultegra, on the new bike which with the 11-speed cassette will require the 11-speed derailleur- which I can not afford right now. So, my question is: Can I install the 11-speed cassette and use the existing derailleur (10-speed) and with adjustment, would it work?- except not shift to the bottom 11t gear. My gut says it would work, but the opposite- not shift to the 28t gear. What do you think?


----------



## mjduct (Jun 1, 2013)

It will work fine, assuming you have matching shifters/cassette. shifting happens at the shifter, the derailler isn't indexed it just
Moves as much as the cable pulls it. look at some of zinn's velonews articles for confirmation.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Many of your "Standard" cranks won't support anything smaller than a 38 for Shimano, or 39 for Campy.

Since your 50/34 & 12/25 is ok, then one can do simple division: <style type="text/css"> p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; } </style> 39/(34/25) = 28.6 

So, somewhere between 28T and 30T for the largest sprocket on the new bike would match the gearing of the old bike. 

What about panniers and luggage?

I'm not sure I'd mix the 10 and 11 speed equipment. I have no personal experience, but with indexed shifting, it would seem best to change it all at once. Notes seem to indicate that the 11 spd cassettes may fit on 10 spd wheels. 

Is it the derailleur that must be changed out, or the shifters, or both?

Odd, I'm not seeing any 11/30 10spd cassettes, although there are some 11/28, 11/32, and 12/30 cassettes.

Say you decide to put on a 10 spd now, then put on a few thousand miles this summer, you may choose to start with a new cassette if you upgrade to 11 spd.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

The derailleur and cassette must both be 10 speed or 11 speed. You cant mix them.



Slowlane said:


> Thanks everyone for responding- very insightful information. I apologize for getting back to this so late- been out of town a lot. I am a good climber and with a 50/34 compact and 12-25 10-speed cassette I am able to get over mountain passes just fine. On my new bike, I have the 53/39 crank and 12-25 cassette, which is a challenge for me over the same passes. I originally wanted to convert to the 11-speed either 11-28 or 11-32. I'm thinking the 11-28 will work fine and have one on order. I have the DI2 Ultegra, on the new bike which with the 11-speed cassette will require the 11-speed derailleur- which I can not afford right now. So, my question is: Can I install the 11-speed cassette and use the existing derailleur (10-speed) and with adjustment, would it work?- except not shift to the bottom 11t gear. My gut says it would work, but the opposite- not shift to the 28t gear. What do you think?


----------

